# Should pet shops be aloud to sell DWA animals.



## herp mad (Jul 29, 2008)

Is it just me or should pet shops have to have another licence to sell DWA animal. 

Compared to hte DWA licence the pet shop licence is "a piece of cake" to get through out the country and anybody that has a pet shop licence can keep and sell venomous and other DWA animals in the shop. They can do this without any proper training etc. The DWA licence sets out strck rule and regulations anout these animals and pet shops dont always abide by them as their are no extra sercurity checks etc when they want to put them in the shop for only display purpuses.


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*'ln*

yep lol


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

In essex the petshops have there heads pretty screwed on as far as this go's:whistling2: (Disclaimer:-The statement made is not the view of the typer and was forced from him whilst having a very hungry 6ft croc pointed at him by 3 rep shop owners):lol2:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

think a lot of rep shops stock hots to bring the crowds in, i dont think they actually sell many tbh


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

i dont think they should be sold in pet shops and i run a reptile centre they should be left alone as far as im concerned snakes escape its in there nature and a few shops by me are keeping them in exo terras which may have a padlock on the front but they also open on top i used to want to keep them but the more i think about it there are more reasons not to keep them dont get me wong they are stunnig and interesting but the risks are to high leave them to hot keepers not a pet shop animal:2thumb:


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

yes, as long as they have more than 1 very experienced member of staff and give enough imformation and background checks etc on potential buyers, i dont see why not...


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

cant see a reason why not.. locked cages and a careful approach is standard anyway so the only reason your going to get a fatality is if some nob decides to try and nick the animal.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Slightly offtopic but I gotta ask, why do people call venomous animals 'Hots'? Is it because they're hot tempered? Are they kept in hotter temps than non venomous relatives?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

penfold said:


> i dont think they should be sold in pet shops and i run a reptile centre they should be left alone as far as im concerned snakes escape its in there nature and a few shops by me are keeping them in exo terras which may have a padlock on the front but they also open on top i used to want to keep them but the more i think about it there are more reasons not to keep them dont get me wong they are stunnig and interesting but the risks are to high leave them to hot keepers not a pet shop animal:2thumb:


 
Whew................................allow me to introduce you to Mr Punctuation!!!!


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

The wording porbably confuses here!!! Pets shops, definately NO.

Specialist rep shop maybe in the right conditions. I would'nt like to walk into Jollyes and find a Gaboon Viper in an exo next to the Beardy's:lol2: with the offer buy one get one free!!!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Woodi said:


> The wording porbably confuses here!!! Pets shops, definately NO.
> 
> Specialist rep shop maybe in the right conditions. I would'nt like to walk into Jollyes and find a Gaboon Viper in an exo next to the Beardy's:lol2: with the offer buy one get one free!!!


 
Yeah, not a classic pet shop. But somewhere that has a good background in selling reptiles. I'd be a bit wary of Pets at home having a croc, or the pet store down the road having a rattler!


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Obviously I am biased bit I really don't see the problem.



herp mad said:


> Is it just me or should pet shops have to have another licence to sell DWA animal.
> 
> Why we are exempt from the DWA act as we already have to meet certain standards.
> 
> ...


How many members of the public do know that have been injured by an animal on the DWA list in a pet shop?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Willenium said:


> Slightly offtopic but I gotta ask, why do people call venomous animals 'Hots'?


Its from the American phrase, meaning Hot and Loaded.. (Venom)


----------

